# Máy bơm ly tâm trục ngang dạng xoáy Teco Xuong Minh



## quangtc0004 (30/10/20)

*Máy bơm ly tâm trục ngang dạng xoáy*

Máy bơm ly tâm trục ngang dạng xoáy có tên quốc tế là: Land volute pump. Là loại *máy bơm nước* sạch dùng trong cấp, thoát nước, máy bơm lưu lượng lớn- Hotline: 0913.201.426






*ỨNG DỤNG*: Dùng trong nông nghiệp, cung cấp nước trong đồng ruộng, chăn nuôi gia súc, hoa màu và những nơi cần tưới tiêu, giếng nước công nghiệp.

*ƯU ĐIỂM*:
- Máy được thiết kê gọn nhẹ, không chiếm nhiều không gian, dễ di chuyển.
- Thiết kế chuyên dùng để bơm hút chất lỏng, rất hiệu quả trong việc bơm nước, dẫn nước.
- Máy bơm dạng xoáy có mã số YVS SUS304 có sử dụng các loại inox.
- Lượng nước rất lớn.
- Hoạt động thường xuyên, liên tục.
















*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* là nhà phân phối chính các dòng máy bơm phục vụ cho nông nghiệp, công nghiệp, các công trình xây dựng, sinh hoạt gia đình........ với chất lượng sản phẩn uy tín chất lượng từ những hãng nổi tiếng: Teco, EBARA, Nation pump.....

* Quý khách xem thêm Máy bơm nước teco tai đây:
[VIDEO]




*Quý khách có nhu cầu mua máy bơm nước tháp giải nhiệt vui lòng liên hệ với Xương Minh để được tư vấn kể thuật và lựa chọn những biện pháp thi công hiệu suất cao và thời gian thực hiện ngắn*

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* nhận thầu và thi công lắp đặt *động cơ teco*, thiết bị máy bơm nước, tháp giải nhiệt, bảo trì duy tu và bảo dưỡng hệ thống tháp giải nhiệt.

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* Cung cấp các chủng loại máy bơm, *máy bơm nước TECO*, bơm công nghiệp TECO, bơm GSD-TECO, bơm tháp nước tháp giải nhiệt và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt Tashin chính hãng giá tốt nhất. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn lắp đặt máy bơm, tháp giải nhiệt quý khách vui lòng liên hệ :

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

